# Any Idea?



## jd56 (Sep 11, 2016)

Rocket Jet or Blaz-O-Jet...or?













Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobsbikes (Sep 11, 2016)

1950 rocket trike jr


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 11, 2016)

These were produced by AMF Junior in a couple different styles. One of the identifying features of later AMF Junior trikes were the stars in circles stamped into the rear step. If you see them you know you have an AMF Junior even if the head decal with maker name is gone.

Dave


----------



## jd56 (Sep 11, 2016)

Junior, was there a step up from the JR?
Like this one




Also what would have been the AMF Rocket Jr decal? And I guess that identifier would be on the sides of the fenders?

Also the top tube appears to be missing an end cap, which I'm guessing was also a matching red lens like what's on the front?






And thanks for the responses guys.
Was thinking of getting this for my soon to be born grandson.
But if it's missing a rear lens I might pass. I'm sure they aren't easy to find.[emoji15] [emoji30] [emoji51] 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobsbikes (Sep 11, 2016)

i miss that trike sold it last year went over sea


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 11, 2016)

Here's what the front fender decal would look like. Yes, the rear tube end would have had another red lens. -Dave


----------



## jd56 (Sep 12, 2016)

Thx Dave.
I would guess that rear lens that is missing would be a hard piece to find?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 12, 2016)

It probably would be. Can't recall ever seeing new ones reproduced or original ones for sale by themselves. Probably best bet would to be picking up another trike with at least one lens intact that's in "for parts" condition and snitching the lens off of it.

Dave


----------

